# Intel GMA950 drivers for Win7 32bit



## RejZoR (Oct 23, 2009)

Where could i download Intel GMA950 drivers for Windows 7 32bit ?
On Intel page, there are drivers from 2nd October 2009, but when i try to download them, i get message that driver was moved or archived. Wtf!?
Can someone contact someone inside Intel to fix this this or if anyone knows the actual download for this very driver (see below)?



> Multi language: win7_1512754.exe	Download
> 
> Ver:15.12.75.4.1930	Date:10/2/2009	Size:23255 (KB)	Time @56Kbps:53.83 min
> OS:Windows 7 Enterprise, 32-bit version*, Windows 7 Home Basic, 32-bit version*, Windows 7 Home Premium, 32-bit version*, Windows 7 Professional, 32-bit version*, Windows 7 Ultimate, 32-bit version*, Windows 7*, Windows 7, 32-bit*


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone has any contact inside Intel so they can fix this damn link? I need latest drivers but i can't get them, because the link is dead. I had same problem with some Lexmark driver and it took them 1 month to fix it. Thankfully i could contact them, with Intel, there is no direct contact.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

Use this site to download it - use the download assistant button:
http://findfiles.com/list.php?string=win7_1512754.exe&db=Mirrors&match=All&search=


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 24, 2009)

That's uber weird, that this link works, but the one on Intel page doesn't. You deserve one Thanks for this one 

EDIT:
Thanks but not thanks. I thought it's the actual file but then i noticed it's just a downloader which how not surprisingly fails to download file from Intel webpage. There is no other mirror for this file. WTF!?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 25, 2009)

Good thing i never tried ZIP version which to my luck does work.  So, i'm going with that version of driver...


----------



## Hibest (Oct 28, 2009)

*I've contacted Intel and the link is available now!*

I got the same problem like you days before, and then I wrote an email to Intel. Today I got a reply that the .exe link is now available. Try again.


----------



## Hibest (Oct 28, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> Good thing i never tried ZIP version which to my luck does work.  So, i'm going with that version of driver...


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, EXE is working now. Thx


----------

